

Surf Pop: Apple’s Stylistic Return to California - cmelbye
https://medium.com/wwdc-round-up/235adb58ce40

======
msielski
URL should be: [https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-
technology/235adb5...](https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-
technology/235adb58ce40)

